# كيفية تصنيع خلاط كبير لانتاج سائل غسيل الاطباق والشامبو



## فايز النشواتي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

_ارجو ممن يعرف مساعدتي في كيفية تصنيع خلاط لانتاج سائل غسيل الاطباق والشامبو والسرعة المستخدمة في ذلك بالتفصيل واذا كان بالامكان دعم شرح الموضوع بالصور ان وجدت ._
_ولكـــــــــــــــــــم جزيـــــــــــــــــــــل الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر_ .....


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزي فايز النشواتي

إليك عنوان أحد الشركات في سوريا التي تقوم بتصنيع هذه المعدات
ويمكنك مراسلتهم مالحصول على التفاصيل 
وكل عام وأنت بخير

http://www.tabbaaco.com/index.html


----------



## فايز النشواتي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر*

شكراً أخ ماهر وكل عام و أنت بخير


----------



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخ ماهر
جزاك الله كل خير صديقي
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بما أن الموضوع مهم للسادة 
1 - فايز النشواتي
2 - العبقرينو 

فإنني أضع بين أيديكما موقعين آخرين لمصنعي هذا النوع من الآت كي يتفيد الجميع إن شاء الله 
الأول في الصين والثاني في المانيا


http://wxjianuo.en.alibaba.com/group/0.html
http://www.carda-engineering.de/gebrauchtmaschinen_en.php?kid=9

والله الموفق


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## محمود احمد كريم (13 فبراير 2010)

انا اشكر هذا الملتقى و المهندسين العرب على قبولي و اريد ان اقوم فى مشروع صغير هو تصنيع منظيفات لانني عندى بعض المعلومات عنها واريد معرفت المواد الذي تسبب امراض


----------

